

Subdomain routing with Rails - pius
http://s2.diffuse.it/blog/show/49_Subdomain+routing+with+rails

======
jrockway
I wish people in the Rails (and Django) community would release modules
instead of blog posts. A plugin is easy to maintain. Code that you cut-n-paste
from teh intartubes is a nightmare to maintain. If you want to write literate
code and make it a blog post, that's fine, but please make the actual meat
available in a machine readable form (so the computer can manage updates,
instead of you googling for a fix).

Also, they need some sort of solution to the monkey patching problem. Perhaps
emacs-style hooks.

It's hard to call something an "enterprise solution" when it's a bunch of code
cut-n-paste from blogs, mixed in with possibly-conflicting modifications to
the core.

~~~
ken
Part of the cause, I suspect, is that the Rails Trac
(<http://dev.rubyonrails.org/>) has a rather strict policy. Unlike, say,
Firefox's or GNOME's Bugzilla, where a feature request with a halfhearted
patch can stay open for years, the Rails folks will immediately close
("WONTFIX") any feature request that doesn't also contain a working patch,
documentation updates, and unit tests.

The upshot of this is that I've contributed many patches to GNOME, but none to
Rails. If I come up with something useful, I'll blog about it so others can
see, and then let it go. The entry barrier to get it in Rails is just too
high.

I suppose I could make it a plugin, but a lot of these things seem like they
should really be in Rails itself, so trying to factor them out to be a usable
plugin is just a different kind of pain.

~~~
jrockway
Why do features need to be in the core? Why can't you just make a gem or
something available?

For Catalyst, we have the same policy. Send us some random patch with no tests
or docs and there's no way it will ever see core. However, we are very
successful at getting people to resubmit with docs and tests. But usually, the
patch to core doesn't need to be a patch to core, it can be Some Other Module.

------
jgrahamc
Very handy. Just what I'll be needing if my baby naming application migrates
off Heroku: <http://emilyoremma.heroku.com/>

------
dmix
Thanks, this was exactly was I was looking for with my app.

